# Thyroid Cancer and so Confussed (Roller Coaster)



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I guess I'm pretty confused on the "how's", "what if's", and "why's". I was diagnosed with Graves disease in Aug 2010. Toxic Multinodular Goiter in Nov. Had TT on New Year's Eve and found out I had classic papillary carcinoma in one nodule and Follicular variant of pap in another nodule that was 3cm. So the endo says prior to finding out that I have toxic goiter, "you can't stay hyper, we have to get this under control because it is dangerous to be hyper for a long period of time". Now that I have been diagnosed with Cancer the Endo says "we have to keep your TSH surpressed so the cancer doesn't come back". Hello, I thought being hyper was bad. Also, how did I even get this cancer if my TSH was already surpressed due to Graves? And lets not mention.... Radiation causes cancer so we are going to treat your cancer with radiation. And oh by the way, you may get lukemia or breast cancer later on because of this radiation. ok just venting now..... But on a good note.. (I think) I did have RAI and the WBS. My WBS only showed active areas in the Thyroid Bed, Liver and Stomach, which is every where they expected. My TG was still a little high at 18 after thyroxin shots. But hoping my next blood test will reveal an undectable amount. Will find out at the end of the month. Then I shouldn't have to go back until Aug for a tracer amount of RAI. 
Learning this new language that I call "thyroidish" has been very interesting. I thought army accronyms were hard to learn... I think this has it beat.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katbid23 said:


> I guess I'm pretty confused on the "how's", "what if's", and "why's". I was diagnosed with Graves disease in Aug 2010. Toxic Multinodular Goiter in Nov. Had TT on New Year's Eve and found out I had classic papillary carcinoma in one nodule and Follicular variant of pap in another nodule that was 3cm. So the endo says prior to finding out that I have toxic goiter, "you can't stay hyper, we have to get this under control because it is dangerous to be hyper for a long period of time". Now that I have been diagnosed with Cancer the Endo says "we have to keep your TSH surpressed so the cancer doesn't come back". Hello, I thought being hyper was bad. Also, how did I even get this cancer if my TSH was already surpressed due to Graves? And lets not mention.... Radiation causes cancer so we are going to treat your cancer with radiation. And oh by the way, you may get lukemia or breast cancer later on because of this radiation. ok just venting now..... But on a good note.. (I think) I did have RAI and the WBS. My WBS only showed active areas in the Thyroid Bed, Liver and Stomach, which is every where they expected. My TG was still a little high at 18 after thyroxin shots. But hoping my next blood test will reveal an undectable amount. Will find out at the end of the month. Then I shouldn't have to go back until Aug for a tracer amount of RAI.
> Learning this new language that I call "thyroidish" has been very interesting. I thought army accronyms were hard to learn... I think this has it beat.


Sadly, we are finding that those who have Grave's/Hyper and/or Hashimoto's are very prone to having cancer.

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

I am so sorry for all your troubles but I do think you will be good to go once your recover from all this. If your TG remains high; you may have to have a full body scan to look for ectopic thyroid tissue.

Now I am laughing. I could not figure out what WBS was. And to think I just suggested it w/o knowing.

So, you had WBS and all is clear?

Hoping that is not the case.

Not fond of acronyms....................too much room for error or misunderstandings.


----------

